# insurance for new drivers(help please)



## paulgwatts (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi, wondered if anyone can help just bought a polo for my son who is 18 and only just passed is test,can anyone recomend a cheaper car insurance as i've been quoted silly prices of £5,500 upwards on a 1.0 litre polo. If its cheaper i will insure in my name and put him as additional driver, any advise or help would be a bonus:driver:. Many thanks


----------



## Car Nut (May 12, 2010)

you should let him go for pass plus that will will send it down a bit::driver:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Believe it or not, we found it cheaper for our 18yr old son who passed his test last month to insure a 1.4E 16V 2000 Lupo than it was to insure the same car with a 1Litre engine, we're not just talking about a few quid here either. 1L Lupo was £2900, 1.4E 16V was £2100. Although still horrendous it actually brought figures within his budget (after mum and dad had paid the £500 initial payment obviously).


----------

